

Ten Great Startup Offices - puranjay
http://startupdispatch.com/startups/ten-great-startup-offices/

======
bradfa
There's some excellent examples of horrible ergonomics in about half of those
offices. Laptops on desk and craned necks lead to back problems. As do dinky
plastic chairs.

I'd like some of the smaller meeting / quiet rooms shown in a few places, and
the decor is nice looking, but give me a small office with a window, door, and
walls any day over an open layout. As long as the office is at least decent, a
designer office isn't that important.

